# Incomplete bowel movements



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was diagnosed with IBS 5 years ago now. My main symptoms are constipation, incomplete bowel movements, stomach pains, bloating, nausea, distension. I can mostly manage with all of these symptoms, except the feeling of incomplete bowel movements. The whole day from the moment I wake up, I am trying to get comfortable, by trips to the toilet - some successful others not. Unfortunately for me, over the years, I have got into a routine where the only way I can go is if I have a coffee and a cigarette, and even then, there is no guarantee. If I manage to go, I might feel comfortable for an hour or so, and then that feeling comes back, where I feel full and like I need to go but can't. Eating, will set it off again. Sadly, I think if I didn't have to eat, I would be ok. Obviously I know I have to eat, so do, but sometimes hate it knowing that it is just going to make me feel worse than I am already feeling. Eating meals throughout the day only worsen my symptoms, especially right after eating. I feel so full, like I need to go, but can't, and get pains in stomach, and sometimes nausea on a bad day.I am tired of planning my life around my symptoms, meals, and the toilet and a social life.Like many of you I have tried so many things, and recently have started the FODMAP diet. It has been two weeks, and my symptoms have all worsened, except the bloating and nausea. It seems like my bowel just tightens up, or stops mid-way through. I am tired of it, frustrated, and stressed that this is possibly going to be with me forever.Does anyone else have the incomplete bowel movements, and inability to freely go like I do? If so, how do you manage it?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Have you tried a simple softener?? A fiber supplement (you know, like a Benefiber type thing)? Constipation is best treated everyday to avoid problems.


----------



## texasibs (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure if I am doing this correctly as I am new to this site but here we go! I have had IBS-C for about two years now but was recently only diagnosed with it earlier this year in January. I have had all the same symptoms you had- the bloating, fatigue but the WORST was the incomplete bowel movements. I wouldn't go for a week.. it was terrible. There were a couple times where I had actual tears in my eyes because of the thought of "why me". I am figured out what has helped me. I am going on over a month now and have had a bowel movement everyday! Before I tell you that here is a quick summary: *Diagnosed with IBS in January-went to the dr. got on Amitiza. Amitiza had the WORST side effects and I thought to myself this cannot be normal. I should not have to take medicine to have a bowel movement. *Stopped taking Amitiza and started my own research. Turned to the internet. I tried everything everyone said from the lemon water in the morning, to the spread out breakfast lunches, dinners throughout the day, salads in the morning, cutting things out of your diet... No help!*Started exercising. Changed my diet, I only get wheat with plenty of fruits and vegetables. *I came across a site that brought up Probiotics.. do you take any of those? Here is why.. I am sorry this may be a little long for you but I am trying to be detalied but make it short as possible!I went to my health food store and picked some up. Dr. Ohhiras. Take one one in the morning and one at night (on an empty stomach in the morning first thing and right before I go to sleep at night). I take 2 Magnesium (which were purchased at my health food store as well) two in the morning and one at night.. Also, I take a B Vitamin daily. This helps with your nerves which will help around the colon and make your nerves loosen up. At first when I got all of this and spoke to the lady at the Health Store I thought to myself...this isnt going to work. Nothing ever works.. THINK AGAIN! Its been a month. I wake up everyday and take my Probiotics, Magnesium and B Vitamin and if I dont have a bowel movement that day.. I will have one the next. Period. I am so happy I finally figured out what works for me. I will tell you this also. Everyday I also eat Flaxseeds which come in my Hot Cereal(They have a kind by BETTER OATS called RAW (bare)). This comes with Flaxseeds.. TRY THIS AS WELL! I eat this cereal and immediately go within an hour or two. Flaxseeds are a natural seed. Try them. Beans, apples, etc I stay away from. Beans are so gassy and can make my stomach blow up for days. Its terrible. I recommend you try all of this. If anything, please just try it. I was bound and determine to figure out what was wrong with me and this is the only thing I can fathim. I couldn't be around friends for awhile, would be so uncomfortable at work all day and the worst was I was irritated. I felt helpless. Please try all of the above things I mentioned and get back with me and let me know how this works for you. Try it for atleast a week. Also, make sure you get the above Probiotics I mentioned. There are alot of probiotics out there that may work but they eventually stopped working for me. The above Probiotics put the good bacteria in your body which you need and Dr. Ohhiras are the BEST. They work for me, everyday! Good luck. Again, sorry it is so long. I figured I would get on here and take 5 minutes out of my day and see if I can help someone... because someone has helped me!









jewel13 said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS 5 years ago now. My main symptoms are constipation, incomplete bowel movements, stomach pains, bloating, nausea, distension. I can mostly manage with all of these symptoms, except the feeling of incomplete bowel movements. The whole day from the moment I wake up, I am trying to get comfortable, by trips to the toilet - some successful others not. Unfortunately for me, over the years, I have got into a routine where the only way I can go is if I have a coffee and a cigarette, and even then, there is no guarantee. If I manage to go, I might feel comfortable for an hour or so, and then that feeling comes back, where I feel full and like I need to go but can't. Eating, will set it off again. Sadly, I think if I didn't have to eat, I would be ok. Obviously I know I have to eat, so do, but sometimes hate it knowing that it is just going to make me feel worse than I am already feeling. Eating meals throughout the day only worsen my symptoms, especially right after eating. I feel so full, like I need to go, but can't, and get pains in stomach, and sometimes nausea on a bad day.I am tired of planning my life around my symptoms, meals, and the toilet and a social life.Like many of you I have tried so many things, and recently have started the FODMAP diet. It has been two weeks, and my symptoms have all worsened, except the bloating and nausea. It seems like my bowel just tightens up, or stops mid-way through. I am tired of it, frustrated, and stressed that this is possibly going to be with me forever.Does anyone else have the incomplete bowel movements, and inability to freely go like I do? If so, how do you manage it?


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

jewel13 said:


> I was diagnosed with IBS 5 years ago now. My main symptoms are constipation, incomplete bowel movements, stomach pains, bloating, nausea, distension. I can mostly manage with all of these symptoms, except the feeling of incomplete bowel movements. The whole day from the moment I wake up, I am trying to get comfortable, by trips to the toilet - some successful others not. Unfortunately for me, over the years, I have got into a routine where the only way I can go is if I have a coffee and a cigarette, and even then, there is no guarantee. If I manage to go, I might feel comfortable for an hour or so, and then that feeling comes back, where I feel full and like I need to go but can't. Eating, will set it off again. Sadly, I think if I didn't have to eat, I would be ok. Obviously I know I have to eat, so do, but sometimes hate it knowing that it is just going to make me feel worse than I am already feeling. Eating meals throughout the day only worsen my symptoms, especially right after eating. I feel so full, like I need to go, but can't, and get pains in stomach, and sometimes nausea on a bad day.I am tired of planning my life around my symptoms, meals, and the toilet and a social life.Like many of you I have tried so many things, and recently have started the FODMAP diet. It has been two weeks, and my symptoms have all worsened, except the bloating and nausea. It seems like my bowel just tightens up, or stops mid-way through. I am tired of it, frustrated, and stressed that this is possibly going to be with me forever.Does anyone else have the incomplete bowel movements, and inability to freely go like I do? If so, how do you manage it?


Hi - I am in a similar situation. Usually I go to the restroom after having my morning green tea. Then I go just when I am about to leave for my work. I feel that everytime I go, I still have something left inside me. Its very incomplete. In my case though its loose and sometimes its constipated. June 23rd (yes I remember the date!!) was the only day in the past several months that I felt my bowel movement was complete. I went only once in the morning and it was so well formed..it was a fantastic feeling!! I tried remembering things that I had eaten the previous night. I remember that I had eaten only rice and had coconut milk. Maybe the coconut milk did the magic?..I don't know. I am tired of assuming and trying so many different things to eat and drink. I read below in a reply to u that (replied by texasibs)that he/she has only wheat and fresh fruits and vegetables. However, wheat is a complete no no for IBS. So I am confused. Maybe it varies from individual to individual. Yes, and I have difficulty during work hours too. I can't stick to my desk after I have had my lunch. I need to run to the restroom as I feel full, bloated and pain in the stomach. I then have explosive bowel movements. I feel hungry again but I dare not to eat as I get the feeling of a bowel movement again. I have lost sevral pounds due to skipping lunch. Hopefully there is a solution to this!!These days I have started practicing yoga as I have heard that it makes the gut stronger. I am also eating IBS friendly foods, taking fennel tea and fiber supplements. I haven't noticed any change yet but maybe it takes time. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## texasibs (Jul 13, 2012)

ksrs,I have not heard of wheat being a complete no no for IBS but that IS good to know! Maybe cutting it out of my diet will help? I only eat wheat as its known to be better for you, etc. What do you usually eat? I cannot eat white bread is my only problem. Have you tried Probiotics and any of the things I mentioned below? I am wondering because they have helped me tremendously! Yes, I think everyone is different. Everyone says beans help them but beans do me some serious harm. Apples as well are a no no for me. I can eat very very small amounts..but that is it. I feel I am learning as I go. I try to keep track of things that are not good for me and what makes me have some bad side effects... I think I learn something new every week. LolI do know how you feel. Except mine was constant constipation. I wouldn't eat some nights because of being so bloated. I can't skip lunches as dinners as I lift weights. My calories would get so low I started to lose weight(and muscle!







) Can you name some of the IBS friendly foods? I eat every morning Oatmeal and after taking my vitamins, etc I usually have a bowel movement. Oatmeal has been very helpful to me the past couple of months as I started eating it in the mornings!







But again, everyone is different!


ksrs said:


> Hi - I am in a similar situation. Usually I go to the restroom after having my morning green tea. Then I go just when I am about to leave for my work. I feel that everytime I go, I still have something left inside me. Its very incomplete. In my case though its loose and sometimes its constipated. June 23rd (yes I remember the date!!) was the only day in the past several months that I felt my bowel movement was complete. I went only once in the morning and it was so well formed..it was a fantastic feeling!! I tried remembering things that I had eaten the previous night. I remember that I had eaten only rice and had coconut milk. Maybe the coconut milk did the magic?..I don't know. I am tired of assuming and trying so many different things to eat and drink. I read below in a reply to u that (replied by texasibs)that he/she has only wheat and fresh fruits and vegetables. However, wheat is a complete no no for IBS. So I am confused. Maybe it varies from individual to individual. Yes, and I have difficulty during work hours too. I can't stick to my desk after I have had my lunch. I need to run to the restroom as I feel full, bloated and pain in the stomach. I then have explosive bowel movements. I feel hungry again but I dare not to eat as I get the feeling of a bowel movement again. I have lost sevral pounds due to skipping lunch. Hopefully there is a solution to this!!These days I have started practicing yoga as I have heard that it makes the gut stronger. I am also eating IBS friendly foods, taking fennel tea and fiber supplements. I haven't noticed any change yet but maybe it takes time. I am hoping for the best.


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

texasibs said:


> ksrs,I have not heard of wheat being a complete no no for IBS but that IS good to know! Maybe cutting it out of my diet will help? I only eat wheat as its known to be better for you, etc. What do you usually eat? I cannot eat white bread is my only problem. Have you tried Probiotics and any of the things I mentioned below? I am wondering because they have helped me tremendously! Yes, I think everyone is different. Everyone says beans help them but beans do me some serious harm. Apples as well are a no no for me. I can eat very very small amounts..but that is it. I feel I am learning as I go. I try to keep track of things that are not good for me and what makes me have some bad side effects... I think I learn something new every week. LolI do know how you feel. Except mine was constant constipation. I wouldn't eat some nights because of being so bloated. I can't skip lunches as dinners as I lift weights. My calories would get so low I started to lose weight(and muscle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


texasibs,soluble fibre is good for ibs as it easily gets dissolved in ur body. whet is an insoluble fibre, so it brushes against ur intestine when u eat it which cause irritation and bowel movement for people with ibs. apples are ok to eat as lon as u peel them. white bread is actually good because again its a soluble fibre. but if u cannot eat white bread, maybe try rice tortillas? some of the ibs friendly foods are - rice, pumpkin, chow chow, spinach, bananas, green pumpkin, pasta, buckwheat noodles, beets, cooked carrots, quinoa, chia seeds. i also posted on IBS-D about chia seeds if u want more information. some people have told me that fermented foods are good coz they have good bacteria, but some say its absolutely banned. also no chicken broth and no red meat.yes, beans are a definite no no!! they create a lot of gas just like asparagus and cauliflower. belive me u!! i am learning a lot of new things everyday.. lol! some foods work, some r ok and some absolutely don't work for me. i haven't tried probiotics yet. I am trying heather's fennel tea bags and fibre supplements. i had also started taking her peppermint capsules but it caused a lot of diarrhea for me so i stopped after 3 days. she syas to keep increasing the fiber supplement to get rid of constipation. or diarrhea.today was a bad day for me. i ate my lunch and immediately had a pain in my stomach and had to rush to the restroom at work. came back to my desk and had to go again. after a bowel movement i dnt feel relaxed, its like smthg is still in my intestine. the days i skip lunches, i hv burning sensation in my stomach. how do u manage all this at work? again i posted another topic on this on IBS-d as i really would love to know if people experience this at work and how do they tackle it.oatmeal is very good for ibs and i am soon going to start it. past few days i had been only having bread, butter and jam followed by lunch. anyways since today is friday, i am going to indulge into some fun foods like deserts. screw this ######!!! also my doctor told me to try and relax which is hard for me, but am trying. hopefully yoga does some magic... fingers crossed


----------



## texasibs (Jul 13, 2012)

Ugh, well you are definately not alone. Having IBS has been a real struggle with work and my social lifestyle! I suffered from constipation. No diarrhea which is IBS-D, correct? There were times with my constipation I WISH ANYTHING would come out because I just would not go. There were times when apples would help me but other times they wouldn't and would just make me gassy. That is with anything really I think. For instance, flaxseeds help me and keep my bowels regular everyday. Yesterday, no bowel. I thought to myself this is weird?! But then again it could be me just stressing. I am so worried this cure of mine may suddenly stop working and I am going to be back to square one. I cannot let that happen! Lol. I am going to look into this wheat situation. I do not eat white anything therefore don't know how I am going to do this. :/ Its really hard trying to BE healthy and suffering from IBS. I am a gym rat. I am at the gym atleast 6 days a week. I feel that when I am bloated.. I can go for a run or lift some weights and I feel 95% better after. It def helps me. You should try the probiotics even with ibs-d. Look into it. When I went to buy mine at the health food store the lady that helped me suffered from ibs-d and she said that during stressful situations, etc she would get diarrhea. She said when taking probiotics it helped her! Again, could be different for everyone but look into it. Anything is worth a shot? BTW I take the Dr. Ohhiras which i recommend for anyone with ibs-c but the ones she told me she took were in the refrigerator section(I have tried those as well).I hate the feeling of having an incomplete bowel. Its terrible!! Stress also is a terrible factor. I cannot relax. I get so stressed out with everything and with ibs I would stress out so bad about not going, I couldn't even function. It was awful!! Try to relax.. you will figure it out. Just got to find what works best for you!









ksrs said:


> texasibs,soluble fibre is good for ibs as it easily gets dissolved in ur body. whet is an insoluble fibre, so it brushes against ur intestine when u eat it which cause irritation and bowel movement for people with ibs. apples are ok to eat as lon as u peel them. white bread is actually good because again its a soluble fibre. but if u cannot eat white bread, maybe try rice tortillas? some of the ibs friendly foods are - rice, pumpkin, chow chow, spinach, bananas, green pumpkin, pasta, buckwheat noodles, beets, cooked carrots, quinoa, chia seeds. i also posted on IBS-D about chia seeds if u want more information. some people have told me that fermented foods are good coz they have good bacteria, but some say its absolutely banned. also no chicken broth and no red meat.yes, beans are a definite no no!! they create a lot of gas just like asparagus and cauliflower. belive me u!! i am learning a lot of new things everyday.. lol! some foods work, some r ok and some absolutely don't work for me. i haven't tried probiotics yet. I am trying heather's fennel tea bags and fibre supplements. i had also started taking her peppermint capsules but it caused a lot of diarrhea for me so i stopped after 3 days. she syas to keep increasing the fiber supplement to get rid of constipation. or diarrhea.today was a bad day for me. i ate my lunch and immediately had a pain in my stomach and had to rush to the restroom at work. came back to my desk and had to go again. after a bowel movement i dnt feel relaxed, its like smthg is still in my intestine. the days i skip lunches, i hv burning sensation in my stomach. how do u manage all this at work? again i posted another topic on this on IBS-d as i really would love to know if people experience this at work and how do they tackle it.oatmeal is very good for ibs and i am soon going to start it. past few days i had been only having bread, butter and jam followed by lunch. anyways since today is friday, i am going to indulge into some fun foods like deserts. screw this ######!!! also my doctor told me to try and relax which is hard for me, but am trying. hopefully yoga does some magic... fingers crossed


----------



## eynat (Jul 14, 2012)

???


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

i havent read any of the other replies so i'm not sure if someone said this already but you can try using Suppositories.they help with the incomplete bowel movements. I've tried them and use them if i ever feel incomplete.


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

texasibs said:


> Not sure if I am doing this correctly as I am new to this site but here we go! I have had IBS-C for about two years now but was recently only diagnosed with it earlier this year in January. I have had all the same symptoms you had- the bloating, fatigue but the WORST was the incomplete bowel movements. I wouldn't go for a week.. it was terrible. There were a couple times where I had actual tears in my eyes because of the thought of "why me". I am figured out what has helped me. I am going on over a month now and have had a bowel movement everyday! Before I tell you that here is a quick summary: *Diagnosed with IBS in January-went to the dr. got on Amitiza. Amitiza had the WORST side effects and I thought to myself this cannot be normal. I should not have to take medicine to have a bowel movement. *Stopped taking Amitiza and started my own research. Turned to the internet. I tried everything everyone said from the lemon water in the morning, to the spread out breakfast lunches, dinners throughout the day, salads in the morning, cutting things out of your diet... No help!*Started exercising. Changed my diet, I only get wheat with plenty of fruits and vegetables. *I came across a site that brought up Probiotics.. do you take any of those? Here is why.. I am sorry this may be a little long for you but I am trying to be detalied but make it short as possible!I went to my health food store and picked some up. Dr. Ohhiras. Take one one in the morning and one at night (on an empty stomach in the morning first thing and right before I go to sleep at night). I take 2 Magnesium (which were purchased at my health food store as well) two in the morning and one at night.. Also, I take a B Vitamin daily. This helps with your nerves which will help around the colon and make your nerves loosen up. At first when I got all of this and spoke to the lady at the Health Store I thought to myself...this isnt going to work. Nothing ever works.. THINK AGAIN! Its been a month. I wake up everyday and take my Probiotics, Magnesium and B Vitamin and if I dont have a bowel movement that day.. I will have one the next. Period. I am so happy I finally figured out what works for me. I will tell you this also. Everyday I also eat Flaxseeds which come in my Hot Cereal(They have a kind by BETTER OATS called RAW (bare)). This comes with Flaxseeds.. TRY THIS AS WELL! I eat this cereal and immediately go within an hour or two. Flaxseeds are a natural seed. Try them. Beans, apples, etc I stay away from. Beans are so gassy and can make my stomach blow up for days. Its terrible. I recommend you try all of this. If anything, please just try it. I was bound and determine to figure out what was wrong with me and this is the only thing I can fathim. I couldn't be around friends for awhile, would be so uncomfortable at work all day and the worst was I was irritated. I felt helpless. Please try all of the above things I mentioned and get back with me and let me know how this works for you. Try it for atleast a week. Also, make sure you get the above Probiotics I mentioned. There are alot of probiotics out there that may work but they eventually stopped working for me. The above Probiotics put the good bacteria in your body which you need and Dr. Ohhiras are the BEST. They work for me, everyday! Good luck. Again, sorry it is so long. I figured I would get on here and take 5 minutes out of my day and see if I can help someone... because someone has helped me!


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

texasibs said:


> Not sure if I am doing this correctly as I am new to this site but here we go! I have had IBS-C for about two years now but was recently only diagnosed with it earlier this year in January. I have had all the same symptoms you had- the bloating, fatigue but the WORST was the incomplete bowel movements. I wouldn't go for a week.. it was terrible. There were a couple times where I had actual tears in my eyes because of the thought of "why me". I am figured out what has helped me. I am going on over a month now and have had a bowel movement everyday! Before I tell you that here is a quick summary: *Diagnosed with IBS in January-went to the dr. got on Amitiza. Amitiza had the WORST side effects and I thought to myself this cannot be normal. I should not have to take medicine to have a bowel movement. *Stopped taking Amitiza and started my own research. Turned to the internet. I tried everything everyone said from the lemon water in the morning, to the spread out breakfast lunches, dinners throughout the day, salads in the morning, cutting things out of your diet... No help!*Started exercising. Changed my diet, I only get wheat with plenty of fruits and vegetables. *I came across a site that brought up Probiotics.. do you take any of those? Here is why.. I am sorry this may be a little long for you but I am trying to be detalied but make it short as possible!I went to my health food store and picked some up. Dr. Ohhiras. Take one one in the morning and one at night (on an empty stomach in the morning first thing and right before I go to sleep at night). I take 2 Magnesium (which were purchased at my health food store as well) two in the morning and one at night.. Also, I take a B Vitamin daily. This helps with your nerves which will help around the colon and make your nerves loosen up. At first when I got all of this and spoke to the lady at the Health Store I thought to myself...this isnt going to work. Nothing ever works.. THINK AGAIN! Its been a month. I wake up everyday and take my Probiotics, Magnesium and B Vitamin and if I dont have a bowel movement that day.. I will have one the next. Period. I am so happy I finally figured out what works for me. I will tell you this also. Everyday I also eat Flaxseeds which come in my Hot Cereal(They have a kind by BETTER OATS called RAW (bare)). This comes with Flaxseeds.. TRY THIS AS WELL! I eat this cereal and immediately go within an hour or two. Flaxseeds are a natural seed. Try them. Beans, apples, etc I stay away from. Beans are so gassy and can make my stomach blow up for days. Its terrible. I recommend you try all of this. If anything, please just try it. I was bound and determine to figure out what was wrong with me and this is the only thing I can fathim. I couldn't be around friends for awhile, would be so uncomfortable at work all day and the worst was I was irritated. I felt helpless. Please try all of the above things I mentioned and get back with me and let me know how this works for you. Try it for atleast a week. Also, make sure you get the above Probiotics I mentioned. There are alot of probiotics out there that may work but they eventually stopped working for me. The above Probiotics put the good bacteria in your body which you need and Dr. Ohhiras are the BEST. They work for me, everyday! Good luck. Again, sorry it is so long. I figured I would get on here and take 5 minutes out of my day and see if I can help someone... because someone has helped me!


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

texasibs said:


> Not sure if I am doing this correctly as I am new to this site but here we go! I have had IBS-C for about two years now but was recently only diagnosed with it earlier this year in January. I have had all the same symptoms you had- the bloating, fatigue but the WORST was the incomplete bowel movements. I wouldn't go for a week.. it was terrible. There were a couple times where I had actual tears in my eyes because of the thought of "why me". I am figured out what has helped me. I am going on over a month now and have had a bowel movement everyday! Before I tell you that here is a quick summary: *Diagnosed with IBS in January-went to the dr. got on Amitiza. Amitiza had the WORST side effects and I thought to myself this cannot be normal. I should not have to take medicine to have a bowel movement. *Stopped taking Amitiza and started my own research. Turned to the internet. I tried everything everyone said from the lemon water in the morning, to the spread out breakfast lunches, dinners throughout the day, salads in the morning, cutting things out of your diet... No help!*Started exercising. Changed my diet, I only get wheat with plenty of fruits and vegetables. *I came across a site that brought up Probiotics.. do you take any of those? Here is why.. I am sorry this may be a little long for you but I am trying to be detalied but make it short as possible!I went to my health food store and picked some up. Dr. Ohhiras. Take one one in the morning and one at night (on an empty stomach in the morning first thing and right before I go to sleep at night). I take 2 Magnesium (which were purchased at my health food store as well) two in the morning and one at night.. Also, I take a B Vitamin daily. This helps with your nerves which will help around the colon and make your nerves loosen up. At first when I got all of this and spoke to the lady at the Health Store I thought to myself...this isnt going to work. Nothing ever works.. THINK AGAIN! Its been a month. I wake up everyday and take my Probiotics, Magnesium and B Vitamin and if I dont have a bowel movement that day.. I will have one the next. Period. I am so happy I finally figured out what works for me. I will tell you this also. Everyday I also eat Flaxseeds which come in my Hot Cereal(They have a kind by BETTER OATS called RAW (bare)). This comes with Flaxseeds.. TRY THIS AS WELL! I eat this cereal and immediately go within an hour or two. Flaxseeds are a natural seed. Try them. Beans, apples, etc I stay away from. Beans are so gassy and can make my stomach blow up for days. Its terrible. I recommend you try all of this. If anything, please just try it. I was bound and determine to figure out what was wrong with me and this is the only thing I can fathim. I couldn't be around friends for awhile, would be so uncomfortable at work all day and the worst was I was irritated. I felt helpless. Please try all of the above things I mentioned and get back with me and let me know how this works for you. Try it for atleast a week. Also, make sure you get the above Probiotics I mentioned. There are alot of probiotics out there that may work but they eventually stopped working for me. The above Probiotics put the good bacteria in your body which you need and Dr. Ohhiras are the BEST. They work for me, everyday! Good luck. Again, sorry it is so long. I figured I would get on here and take 5 minutes out of my day and see if I can help someone... because someone has helped me!


Hi there, thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. I have tried Probiotics, but some years ago, when the intensity of my symptoms were a lot worse than they are now. I am always open to trying things again, as it may be that they will have a different effect on me now. I haven't really given flaxseeds a proper go, and probably need to do a little research to see how I can incorporate them into my diet. I took natural magnesium tablets for about two years a few years ago, and would always have a decent bowel movement in the morning. However, I would still suffer throughout the day with all the symptoms I described, and again the feeling of needing to go to the toilet would come back stronger after eating, but it would guarantee at least one bowel movement a day. Now I only take them if I am constipated for days in a row. Vitamin B is also something I haven't tried for a few years, and something I will also give another go. Although I wouldn't wish this on anyone, it is somewhat comforting to know that others share the same frustrations and helplesness as you do. Sometimes you feel like noone really gets its impact on you in your daily life. I was talking to a dietician the other day about the FODMAP diet. She said that people who suffer with IBS-D will see results quickly on this diet. People with IBS-C won't often see results till week 7 - 8. So, I am only at week 3, and it was comforting to know that possibly I will see some benefits if I stick to it. Sometimes you feel like giving up when you don't feel much different. In saying that, I do think staying away from garlic and onion which I use to put in every meal, helps with bloating and the gurgling I use to feel after every meal. Now, I still feel heavy, and right after eating, even during eating, I feel like I need to go, and I will feel uncomfortable after any meal, but to not feel bloated and have all the movement in your stomach is a couple of less things to worry about.Thanks again, and thanks for sharing







will let you know how I go with those things you have suggested.


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

BQ said:


> Have you tried a simple softener?? A fiber supplement (you know, like a Benefiber type thing)? Constipation is best treated everyday to avoid problems.


Hi there, and thanks for your comment. I have tried a fiber supplement, but not specifically benefiber. I will give that one a go. I do know different products can react differently for people, but it's always good to hear what has worked for some. I think the one I tried was metamucil, which again, worked for a friend of mine, but not me.


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

ksrs said:


> Hi - I am in a similar situation. Usually I go to the restroom after having my morning green tea. Then I go just when I am about to leave for my work. I feel that everytime I go, I still have something left inside me. Its very incomplete. In my case though its loose and sometimes its constipated. June 23rd (yes I remember the date!!) was the only day in the past several months that I felt my bowel movement was complete. I went only once in the morning and it was so well formed..it was a fantastic feeling!! I tried remembering things that I had eaten the previous night. I remember that I had eaten only rice and had coconut milk. Maybe the coconut milk did the magic?..I don't know. I am tired of assuming and trying so many different things to eat and drink. I read below in a reply to u that (replied by texasibs)that he/she has only wheat and fresh fruits and vegetables. However, wheat is a complete no no for IBS. So I am confused. Maybe it varies from individual to individual. Yes, and I have difficulty during work hours too. I can't stick to my desk after I have had my lunch. I need to run to the restroom as I feel full, bloated and pain in the stomach. I then have explosive bowel movements. I feel hungry again but I dare not to eat as I get the feeling of a bowel movement again. I have lost sevral pounds due to skipping lunch. Hopefully there is a solution to this!!These days I have started practicing yoga as I have heard that it makes the gut stronger. I am also eating IBS friendly foods, taking fennel tea and fiber supplements. I haven't noticed any change yet but maybe it takes time. I am hoping for the best.


It certainly is frustrating. Like you, I went years at work where I didn't dare eat till I got home because I knew as soon as I did, my symptoms would worsen. Some days I felt so sick, and had such bad pains and heaviness in my stomach, that I would feel like I wanted to pass out. I never did, but it wears you down, and sometimes it is too much to handle, especially when you are at work, or out with people. I do eat now, well I force myself to eat, and think, if I feel real bad, then I will go home. Generally I manage but I get tired of feeling sick, or bloated, or that constant feeling of needing to go to the toilet but can't. Keep trying different things and good luck. Keep us updated if you come across anything that does help. Have a look at the FODMAP diet too. It's tough but worth it if it brings even a little benefit.


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

ksrs said:


> texasibs,soluble fibre is good for ibs as it easily gets dissolved in ur body. whet is an insoluble fibre, so it brushes against ur intestine when u eat it which cause irritation and bowel movement for people with ibs. apples are ok to eat as lon as u peel them. white bread is actually good because again its a soluble fibre. but if u cannot eat white bread, maybe try rice tortillas? some of the ibs friendly foods are - rice, pumpkin, chow chow, spinach, bananas, green pumpkin, pasta, buckwheat noodles, beets, cooked carrots, quinoa, chia seeds. i also posted on IBS-D about chia seeds if u want more information. some people have told me that fermented foods are good coz they have good bacteria, but some say its absolutely banned. also no chicken broth and no red meat.yes, beans are a definite no no!! they create a lot of gas just like asparagus and cauliflower. belive me u!! i am learning a lot of new things everyday.. lol! some foods work, some r ok and some absolutely don't work for me. i haven't tried probiotics yet. I am trying heather's fennel tea bags and fibre supplements. i had also started taking her peppermint capsules but it caused a lot of diarrhea for me so i stopped after 3 days. she syas to keep increasing the fiber supplement to get rid of constipation. or diarrhea.today was a bad day for me. i ate my lunch and immediately had a pain in my stomach and had to rush to the restroom at work. came back to my desk and had to go again. after a bowel movement i dnt feel relaxed, its like smthg is still in my intestine. the days i skip lunches, i hv burning sensation in my stomach. how do u manage all this at work? again i posted another topic on this on IBS-d as i really would love to know if people experience this at work and how do they tackle it.oatmeal is very good for ibs and i am soon going to start it. past few days i had been only having bread, butter and jam followed by lunch. anyways since today is friday, i am going to indulge into some fun foods like deserts. screw this ######!!! also my doctor told me to try and relax which is hard for me, but am trying. hopefully yoga does some magic... fingers crossed


I dread eating at work, but force myself to. I am uncomfortable probably for at least 6 of the 8 hours I am at work every day. I have my routines at work, and these days, as I said to someone else, think to myself, that if I feel really bad, I am going home. Generally after lunch, I go out for a coffee and a cigarette (which is the only way I can ever go), then go to the same toilet, and some days I will go and some days I won't. If I can, within 30 mins to an hour, I have that feeling again that I need to go to the toilet. If I were to go, nothing would happen. Most afternoons are spent with a sore gut, and that feeling of needing to go. It is truly frustrating as you know, and just wears you down. I can't wait till the end of the day where I can just go home. I always feel better being at home, and spend a lot of time lying down.I am still hopeful though that one day things will improve and I will be able to live normally without all the restrictions and routines. It is like a prison and people just don't get it.


----------



## jewel13 (Jul 13, 2012)

stressedmess said:


> i havent read any of the other replies so i'm not sure if someone said this already but you can try using Suppositories.they help with the incomplete bowel movements. I've tried them and use them if i ever feel incomplete.


Hi there, no I haven't tried those. How often do you use them, and after using them, how do you feel? The next time you eat, does the feeling of needing to go but can't return?


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

I also am having issues with this lately. I feel like that I get crampy and pain in the mid gut like I gotta go, but that urge down below is not there strong. So I would have to sit on the toilet and strain to get anything out and it was not a complete BM. last night I was in so much agony I could hardly sleep. I woke up this morning and drank a cup of coffee and within a half an hour I went and it was like a foot long!! Unfortunately, I have IC of the bladder and coffee reeallly hurts my bladder so I cannot drink coffee regularly. I am trying some different fibers to see if it helps. I am starting out slow as I heard you cannot really do alot right away as it can cause your symptoms to be worse. They say you are suppose to work your way up. I hate this though. There is miralax this is suppose to work well and is safe for long term from what the gastro told me. I unfortunately am allergic to it so that is out for me. There ha got to be something out there that works.


----------



## Jen37 (Nov 10, 2011)

Where do you get Dr. Ohhiras probitoics?? Is this available at whole foods??? Also, do you take magnesium citrate??


texasibs said:


> Not sure if I am doing this correctly as I am new to this site but here we go! I have had IBS-C for about two years now but was recently only diagnosed with it earlier this year in January. I have had all the same symptoms you had- the bloating, fatigue but the WORST was the incomplete bowel movements. I wouldn't go for a week.. it was terrible. There were a couple times where I had actual tears in my eyes because of the thought of "why me". I am figured out what has helped me. I am going on over a month now and have had a bowel movement everyday! Before I tell you that here is a quick summary: *Diagnosed with IBS in January-went to the dr. got on Amitiza. Amitiza had the WORST side effects and I thought to myself this cannot be normal. I should not have to take medicine to have a bowel movement. *Stopped taking Amitiza and started my own research. Turned to the internet. I tried everything everyone said from the lemon water in the morning, to the spread out breakfast lunches, dinners throughout the day, salads in the morning, cutting things out of your diet... No help!*Started exercising. Changed my diet, I only get wheat with plenty of fruits and vegetables. *I came across a site that brought up Probiotics.. do you take any of those? Here is why.. I am sorry this may be a little long for you but I am trying to be detalied but make it short as possible!I went to my health food store and picked some up. Dr. Ohhiras. Take one one in the morning and one at night (on an empty stomach in the morning first thing and right before I go to sleep at night). I take 2 Magnesium (which were purchased at my health food store as well) two in the morning and one at night.. Also, I take a B Vitamin daily. This helps with your nerves which will help around the colon and make your nerves loosen up. At first when I got all of this and spoke to the lady at the Health Store I thought to myself...this isnt going to work. Nothing ever works.. THINK AGAIN! Its been a month. I wake up everyday and take my Probiotics, Magnesium and B Vitamin and if I dont have a bowel movement that day.. I will have one the next. Period. I am so happy I finally figured out what works for me. I will tell you this also. Everyday I also eat Flaxseeds which come in my Hot Cereal(They have a kind by BETTER OATS called RAW (bare)). This comes with Flaxseeds.. TRY THIS AS WELL! I eat this cereal and immediately go within an hour or two. Flaxseeds are a natural seed. Try them. Beans, apples, etc I stay away from. Beans are so gassy and can make my stomach blow up for days. Its terrible. I recommend you try all of this. If anything, please just try it. I was bound and determine to figure out what was wrong with me and this is the only thing I can fathim. I couldn't be around friends for awhile, would be so uncomfortable at work all day and the worst was I was irritated. I felt helpless. Please try all of the above things I mentioned and get back with me and let me know how this works for you. Try it for atleast a week. Also, make sure you get the above Probiotics I mentioned. There are alot of probiotics out there that may work but they eventually stopped working for me. The above Probiotics put the good bacteria in your body which you need and Dr. Ohhiras are the BEST. They work for me, everyday! Good luck. Again, sorry it is so long. I figured I would get on here and take 5 minutes out of my day and see if I can help someone... because someone has helped me!


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

jewel13 said:


> Hi there, no I haven't tried those. How often do you use them, and after using them, how do you feel? The next time you eat, does the feeling of needing to go but can't return?


hey jewel, i usually have a BM once a day so i used the suppositories at night just to get an extra BM in. But i stopped doing that because i was afraid that my body would become dependent on them. Now i only use them once in a while when i feel incomplete after my one daily bowel movement. Maybe like once a week. or twice. I feel relief after i used them because i got everything out. Well the thing is, i get the feeling of needing to go and i do go. But sometimes afterwards, it feels like i haven't gotten everything out. Somedays i feel this way and somedays i don't because i can manage to get everything out. So yes it can return.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2012)

texasibs said:


> Not sure if I am doing this correctly as I am new to this site but here we go! I have had IBS-C for about two years now but was recently only diagnosed with it earlier this year in January. I have had all the same symptoms you had- the bloating, fatigue but the WORST was the incomplete bowel movements. I wouldn't go for a week.. it was terrible. There were a couple times where I had actual tears in my eyes because of the thought of "why me". I am figured out what has helped me. I am going on over a month now and have had a bowel movement everyday! Before I tell you that here is a quick summary: *Diagnosed with IBS in January-went to the dr. got on Amitiza. Amitiza had the WORST side effects and I thought to myself this cannot be normal. I should not have to take medicine to have a bowel movement. *Stopped taking Amitiza and started my own research. Turned to the internet. I tried everything everyone said from the lemon water in the morning, to the spread out breakfast lunches, dinners throughout the day, salads in the morning, cutting things out of your diet... No help!*Started exercising. Changed my diet, I only get wheat with plenty of fruits and vegetables. *I came across a site that brought up Probiotics.. do you take any of those? Here is why.. I am sorry this may be a little long for you but I am trying to be detalied but make it short as possible!I went to my health food store and picked some up. Dr. Ohhiras. Take one one in the morning and one at night (on an empty stomach in the morning first thing and right before I go to sleep at night). I take 2 Magnesium (which were purchased at my health food store as well) two in the morning and one at night.. Also, I take a B Vitamin daily. This helps with your nerves which will help around the colon and make your nerves loosen up. At first when I got all of this and spoke to the lady at the Health Store I thought to myself...this isnt going to work. Nothing ever works.. THINK AGAIN! Its been a month. I wake up everyday and take my Probiotics, Magnesium and B Vitamin and if I dont have a bowel movement that day.. I will have one the next. Period. I am so happy I finally figured out what works for me. I will tell you this also. Everyday I also eat Flaxseeds which come in my Hot Cereal(They have a kind by BETTER OATS called RAW (bare)). This comes with Flaxseeds.. TRY THIS AS WELL! I eat this cereal and immediately go within an hour or two. Flaxseeds are a natural seed. Try them. Beans, apples, etc I stay away from. Beans are so gassy and can make my stomach blow up for days. Its terrible. I recommend you try all of this. If anything, please just try it. I was bound and determine to figure out what was wrong with me and this is the only thing I can fathim. I couldn't be around friends for awhile, would be so uncomfortable at work all day and the worst was I was irritated. I felt helpless. Please try all of the above things I mentioned and get back with me and let me know how this works for you. Try it for atleast a week. Also, make sure you get the above Probiotics I mentioned. There are alot of probiotics out there that may work but they eventually stopped working for me. The above Probiotics put the good bacteria in your body which you need and Dr. Ohhiras are the BEST. They work for me, everyday! Good luck. Again, sorry it is so long. I figured I would get on here and take 5 minutes out of my day and see if I can help someone... because someone has helped me!


What whole wheat, fruits, and veggied did you eat/avoid? I mainly ...Fruit: eat- papaya, mango, berries, and prunes Avoid- melon, oranges, applesVegetables:Eat-zuccini, squash, cucumber, greens, spinach, tomatosAvoid-broc, cabbage, brussel sprouts, potatos, BEANS, etcOther: Eat- oatmeal, flaxseed powder, ezekiel ceriel, almond/soy milkThis is not working....


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

For me incomplete evacuation always meant mushy stools. I read somewhere that stool mushiness is a measure of biomass, so the mushier the stool the more bacteria associated with it. Incomplete evacuation = incomplete carb digestion for me. The more I digest my carbs the more well formed the stool is. Overeating is a huge part of this and sadly, something not mentioned much here. Don't fall in the trap like I did that thinking because you're skinny you don't overeat. Overeaters aren't always obese and not all overeaters have IBS. I overate but never really put on weight which might offer a clue. I was overfilling my stomach with food and because of this carbs were being pushed into the small intestine largely undigested. This of course feeds bacteria. You can see how something like this might cause SIBO or GERD and I had symptoms of both.

The other issue is gas from starches. For some reason, digestion gas seems to delay evacuation. The more gas I produce the day before the longer evacuation will be the next day. I've recently found very good results with the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. This diet bans starches and sugars so no grains at all and no potatoes. The hardest part of this diet is that veges low in starch tend to be high in fibre. If you have a low tolerance to fibre the trick is to boil your veges, for hours if you have to.

The other thing I've found is that I tended to overeat if I didn't have enough saturated fat - so it's important to have some fat with each (small) meal. The best sources of natural saturated fat is red meat, butter, red salmon, avocado, hard cheese, and lactose-free or SCD yoghurt.

The more I fully digest my meals and the less I overload my stomach, the more solid my BMs and the quicker they're evacuated the next day.


----------



## thintz (Apr 12, 2011)

This makes no sense! I have severe incomplete evacuation daily-HOWEVER- if I take a laxative/stimulant, it GOES AWAY 100 percent within an hour? As soon as my stomach starts rumbling, the feeling is all gone? No evacuation needed? Just need my intestines/colon to be activated/moving for it to go away?? Any thoughts?


----------

